# Angler fish!



## Diablosdomain220 (May 24, 2005)

I heard someone talking about the fish from the dark parts of the ocean! lol the one with the light bulb on its head! Does this fish really exist? if so where could i buy one! Any info on this angler would be great! :wink:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, yes, it exists. In fact, there are quite a number of species of deep-sea Anglers.

You can't buy one. Pretty much the only deep-sea fishes ever available are the Pinecone Fish and the lanternfish known as "Flashlight Fish." 
Flashlights cost over 100 bucks apiece when you can get them, which is almost never, and Pinecones... hooboy...you can buy a used car for less.

It takes a special expedition to collect these fish, and the collectors won't bother until enough buyers want to buy the fish, and it takes awhile, a long while, for the buyer list to get long enough to bother.

Deep-sea fish are really very problematic in aquaria. They need their water chilled and dark, which poses major problems for the keeper.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i don't no much about SW but i know they sell certian species of angler on liveaquaria.com


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

The life of a male angler sucks. Some people think it's not a bad way to go, the same people wish they were a dog so they can lick themselves.

I'll look for the story i've got in an old readers digest book and edit later, IIRC:

It's so hard to pair up in those dark depths, but when a male does finally find a female it latches onto the female by sinking it's teeth into her. With only having enough room for the male to breath, the teeth somehow fuses with/into/on the female, and it eventually becomes and appendage. It's then a parisite and it's only purpose is to fertilize the eggs. After the fusion it somehow receives nourishment through her blood.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

eww......
:shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

fishboy said:


> i don't no much about SW but i know they sell certian species of angler on liveaquaria.com


they're talking about deep sea anglers. not those on Drs. Foster and Smith


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Female anglers are the equivalent to Sugar Momma's.


----------

